# Face recognition

## Fulgurance

Hello, i have little question, i use KDE plasma and is it possible to add facial recognition at sddm screen? Linux can support that ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/942

----------

## Fulgurance

Plasma need specific package to install ? And after put "auth sufficient pam_face_authentication.so enableX"in file, how i register my face to my computer ?

This software come from Google. Is it secure for personnal data ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Plasma need specific package to install ? And after put "auth sufficient pam_face_authentication.so enableX"in file, how i register my face to my computer ?

 

According to bug pam_face_authentication is an unmaintained project and OpenFace also.

Neither of the two is integrated with sddm.

To answer your question to date there does not seem to be a valid implementation for face authentification in linux

----------

## Fulgurance

Oh ... zut  :Sad: 

----------

